# I finished my first skirt



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I made this little skirt for my DGD who is 4 today. It's a very simple pattern that I was happy to find. Rather than use a smaller cable needle for the top, I practiced using double pointed needles. I just started a yellow skirt for ontehr DGD.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

That is really cute. Is there a casing at the waist to insert elastic to hold the skirt up?
The flowers are sweet, too.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Aw, that came out really sweet.
Nice flower accents too.

Good job!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You did a great job with the DP needles on the waist band - all that smooth stockinette and no sign of changing needles. Practicing indeed! Love your color choices, especially the large white flower with the edging - it really takes the piece to a professional level.
Hope we get to see the yellow one!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

That is really cute. I'm sure she will like it.
Looking forward to seeing the next one as well. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie I love it! You will have to get a picture of her wearing it, so we get to see it on. That came out really cute.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love it Callie and I'm sure your DGD will also. Kristany wouldn't wear anything but the knitted skirts I made her last summer.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope it fits. She's in Southern Texas...I'm not sure it will get much wear. I had a hard time getting the edging to sit flat. I finally just steamed it like blocking. Yes, there's elastic in the waistband. I hope it's not too thick at the waist. It was cute enough for beginner like me to think I could do it. 

Thanks for all the nice compliments.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think its cute as can be, you did a really nice job with it too! Im sure your DGD is going to love it. Thats the nice thing about knitting, there are so many wonderful projects/clothing a person can make.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

San Antonio.....alas.....she's soooo far away. Not as far as the Idaho DGD...but still soooo far.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, my, how cute. Wish I had some girls to knit for! Lucky you!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been so excited to find little girl things to knit- I might never get to that cardigan I wanted to do for myself. I can see matching vests for all the grandkids. I'd better get those fleeces clean. I think my kids can produce grandkids faster than I can knit.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautiful! Where did you find that pattern? I have a little girl in church I could knit for.....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not sure....on the bottom of the print out it says
pattern designed by Ratchadawan Chambers
Knitting Instructions, Easy Knitting For Beginners Of All Ages!

You measure the waist of the subject. Then look at your stitches per inch that you will knit with the yarn and needle you select. Multiply the number of stitches per inch by the waist measurement - that's how many you cast on

Knit 5 rows in the round (I used double pointed needles but if you have a shorter cable needle it will work too)

row 5 - purl
row7-25 - knit
row 26 purl
row 27 *k, yo* -repeat
row 28 purl
row 29-??? knit until long enough. 

The purl row at the top is where you fold down the waist for the elastic. The other purl rows are just decoration. You can make stripes or whatever as you knit. For the trim, I crocheted a chain and attached it here and there - twice. Same for the flowers - just chain stitch until you like it.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW nice job callie, I only crochet, I dont knit. But I would like to learn how someday. There is so much more you can make.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think knitted items are more light-weight and softer. Maybe that's the kind of yarn I use though. I have some crochet patterns for some really cute kid's clothing that I am going to try. As long as it's single or double crochet, they would be easier than knitting for me. After that, I get a bit lost.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Love it, Callie! so please share the little girls patterns you find, for those of us with gd's the same age. (expecting our 5th grandchild this fall) Can't have enough of cute knit patterns for those kiddos....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have little jumper pattern ( dress jumper, not English word for sweater) that I want to try for my youngest DGD. I just go to Ravelry and search through them all. I've saved more free patterns there than I'll ever be able to knit in my life-time.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Callieslamb said:


> I made this little skirt for my DGD who is 4 today. It's a very simple pattern that I was happy to find. Rather than use a smaller cable needle for the top, I practiced using double pointed needles. I just started a yellow skirt for ontehr DGD.


 I always look at the pics first, and I must admit, this one gave me pause. My first thought, before going to the text was...."Hmmm....I wonder if she's planning to wear this, herself." :huh:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL!!! Nope. I'm not even sure it's going to fit a 4 yr old.....


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

That is adorable. I am sure you are going to make a little girl VERY happy!!


----------

